# Fuzzy white stuff, tiny worms, Please help!



## andagi4me (Jan 5, 2007)

I just started a small 12 gallon ECLIPSE system with some java ferns. No fish yet! The tank has cycled for about 3 weeks and I have been getting some patches of "fuzzy white stuff" over various areas of the tank. The only way I have been able to keep it under control is to do frequent water changes and try to suck the junk out. On top of that I am noticing snails popping out of no where. I try to get rid of them when I can. I tried to introduce some shrimp to the tank as recommended by the Pet Shop but over the weekend they all died and I found them covered with the "fuzzy white stuff". Oh and today I found the glass in the aquarium covered with these tiny little 1 mm thin white worms. What's going on? Please help me!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow.

*What substrate are you using? Where did you get the java fern? Did you quarantine it?
*
The fuzzy white stuff sounds like fungus. The white worms don't sound too good either.

Since you don't have any fish right now, what I'd recommend is to nuke your tank and start all over again. But it's up to you. If the shrimp died, your water quality is way off and you should probably get a test kit before introducing any more live stock.


----------



## andagi4me (Jan 5, 2007)

For the substrate I was using that "First Layer Laterite". Starting all over sounds like the right thing to do, thanks for the reply. I'm gonna check the water with a test kit ASAP.


----------

